#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Pass an exam spell

## RedX

Is there spells, incantations, chants or words to help you pass a test successfully. I remember marbas might be good. I really need this help for Calculus. I've been doing good on quizzes but the tests have been extremely hard.

----------


## Azaziel

The most reliable spell is to practice doing more mathematics.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

> The most reliable spell is to practice doing more mathematics.


rofl!! agreed.. :Big Grin:  Assuming there was, it would take more time and effort than simply studying for it and reading your questions carefully. By the time a ritual could be completed you would have missed the test...  :EEK!:  or simply failed from failing to refresh yourself over the course material...

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Tell me if ya find anything. Could be a HUGE help on college chem exams.

----------


## Seyk

What I can suggest is not a spell,but more like something that can help you out a little. While studying, drink some mint tea, it will boost your concentration and things will be easier to understand and remember.

----------


## Astral Eye

Try envoking or maknig an offering to Orobas

----------

